

2x: iPhone 6 Plus Owners Use Twice as Much Data - jacobsimon
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/02/11/iphone-6-plus-data-usage/#ref=muzli

======
bt3
I suspect this is a factor of what I like to call the Apple "decay" factor.
Year after year, when Apple pushes a new iPhone, your old iPhone becomes
slower, making the gap between new and old artificially bigger.

Case in point: iOS6 on iPhone 3G/ 3GS. iOS7 on iPhone 4/ 4S. The trend
continues.

~~~
jacobsimon
True but this graph points out that iPhone 6+ users use twice as much data
than iPhone 6 users. Both of those phones came out at the same time, so there
must be some other explanation.

~~~
bt3
Good point. Perhaps the data spike is more of the target demographic? I refuse
to believe the most logical conclusion we can make from the data is that
iPhone 6+ users view it as a tablet. I mean, if you used an iPhone 4 or 5, the
6 seems like a huge step up. Those who went straight to the 6+ likely had used
an Android phone of similar size.

But I digress. Interesting information nonetheless. Wouldn't be surprised if
AT&T/ others slap on a surcharge for owning a bigger phone now, simply because
they'll likely use more data.

